# XtaCy Vapez Reviews - Cannoli by Heinbuilds is Up!



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* 720

*Juice Maker:* Chops Juice Drops

*Flavour Profile: *Cherry Pine on Ice

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *2mg Only

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 28 [3 x 28/36] 0.13Ohms)

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*

A neat and high-quality label with the Chops Juice Drops logo at the middle top of the bottle with a 720 in bold orange with a scope picture in the background, this automatically popped the saying “720 NO SCOPE” to mind with me being a computer gamer. A professional and simple label that is great to look at. My only gripe is that I see nothing that has to do with the flavour profile on the bottle.


*Smell Test:*

When opening the bottle and smelling I get a strong whiff of a dark cherry like the smoothie sweets that you get with a subtle pine on the nose.


*Taste Test:*

*60 Watts: *

* Inhale: *A cooling subtle sweet pineapple.

* Exhale: *The pineapple with a slight cherry undertone.

*80 Watts:*

* Inhale: *The pineapple comes through sweeter with a cherry undertone on ice.

* Exhale: *A more full bodied mixture of the pineapple and cherry with the refreshing ice
feel.

*100 Watts:*

* Inhale: *A more tasteful pineapple with a darker cherry undertone.

* Exhale: *A strong sweet pineapple with a refreshingly cold dark cherry.

* 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*

* Inhale: *A strong sweet pineapple with a heavy dark cherry background backed by the
perfect amount of ice for me.

* Exhale: *The pineapple dies down quite a bit and brings a beautiful dark cherry through the nose leaving a lovely sweet dark cherry taste on the tongue.


*Conclusion:*

This is a well balanced fruity vape and I do love my fruity vapes over any others, in addition I am a sucker for that ice feel being a Capetonian in the hot sun, the balance between pineapple and cherry is great, the cherry is just right in my opinion and not too overwhelming, letting the pineapple shine through.


*Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *Most definitely!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

My Website is up!!! 

www.xtacyvapez.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me by BOOM COILS for review purposes and all my views are my own and honest opinions bearing in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *

*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
Coil Manufacturer: BOOM COILS
Coils: Alien 28s (3 X 28 / 36) 0.135Ohm
Wire Used: Kidney Puncher
Vape Setup: Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA

*PRODUCT PACKAGING:*
The coils come in a circular plastic twist container which has the boom coils sticker on the front with all information on the coils, a simple and tasteful design with the boom logo in the middle.
The coils are packed with two aliens inside with the perfect amount of cotton for the first wick with your new coils!

*INSTALLATION:*
The install is super easy with enough extra on the coil’s legs for your bigger atomisers and for the likes of the Drop Dead and Drop type decks, the coils just needed a slight bit of strumming and they were pulsing evenly and ready to go.

*LONGEVITY: *
I have only had these for 3 weeks and they are still as good as new, I have spoken to others about their boom coils and with the right cleaning and care they can last in excess of 6 months.

*CLOUDS:*
These coils are great for the cloud chasers and we won’t mention the flavours just yet as we will get into that shortly, with the resistance of 0.14ohms these babies have a great ramp up time and dam can they produce some crazy fog.

*FLAVOUR:*
Wow, Wow, Wow, these coils produce some out of this world flavour, ill admin not as much as the Staggered Fused Claptons but these give a bit more cloud.
Below is my taking on the coils at the watts that I vape at and my thoughts for them.

60 Watts:
The ramp up is a bit slow for my liking never minding the fact that I don’t like 60 watts for vaping to begin with, at 60 the flavour is subtle, and I get light notes of the flavours in my juice.

80 Watts:
Ramp up is definitely a lot better, the flavour starts to really pop, I’ve been vaping on my Vapology Juice Co. – Mango, Strawberry on Ice and damn does the mango, strawberry mix really start to enhance here, I also found my 720 by Chops Juice Drops gives a much more flavourful mix of the cherry and pine.

100 Watts:
A nice warm but not to hot vape, with a beautiful crackle of the coils that just gives you goosebumps knowing how that flavour is literally popping off the coils with no spit back at all proves to be a mouthful of blissful flavour, I get a amazing ripe mango taste with the strawberry on the backend with the refreshing ice to cool off in absolute style .The perfect vape to taste every single note in my juice.

*CONCLUSION:*
These coils are packaged simply and elegantly with precision to detail on the label and all the information needed.
On the vape side of things due to this being a personal opinion review, the sweet spot is definitely 100 watts.
These coils are the perfect balance, I get the awesome cloud chaser production that I absolutely love for pictures and just to vape up the place and an amazing flavour chaser experience giving me all the right notes of flavours and leaves me drooling to take another vape!

*WILL I BUY THESE COILS?:*
Most definitely, they are well priced at R150-R180 a set and pack a huge punch in cloud and flavour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

New review coming soon


----------



## CaliGuy

First time seeing and reading your reviews. Nicely done, great format and I like the addition of testing a different wattage even though my max is 40w. 

Watching your thread and keen to see what you review next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

CaliGuy said:


> First time seeing and reading your reviews. Nicely done, great format and I like the addition of testing a different wattage even though my max is 40w.
> 
> Watching your thread and keen to see what you review next.


Thanks so much! Glad you like, more to come real soon!


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Got a little something from the legendary Five Points E-Liquid!!! Thanks @Ashley ! Im gonna take a little look inside abit later and Ill update you guys whats coming next on the review table

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

So for my next review im going to be doing a juice from the new Five Points E-Liquid line SQUEEZE and its the Blackcurrent Lemonade
Photo Edit: Me






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this one @XtaCy696 
Nice graphic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes from @Ashley from Five Points E-Liquid and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* SQUEEZE Blackcurrent Lemonade

*Juice Maker:* Five Points E-Liquid

*Flavour Profile: *Blackcurrant Lemonade

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *0/2/5mg options (My review is done on the 2mg variant)

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 28)

Voopoo Drag 157 with a Ammit Dual RTA (The E-Juice Co – Nano Aliens)


My Views:

*Appearance:*

A very professional looking label that’s amazing on the eyes that will just get you to say I want that one in the shot, a clear font with all the necessary information on the bottle, definitely my style of bottle label that makes me even happier to carry this around.

*Smell Test:*

When opening the bottle I am welcomed to an extremely strong blackcurrant with a lemonade background with some minty undertones.


*Taste Test:*

*60 Watts: *

* Inhale: *A ice cold subtle lemonade with a subtle blackcurrant taste.

* Exhale: *A lovely strong blackcurrant taste with a grape undertone.

*80 Watts:*

* Inhale: *A strong lemonade taste on ice with a generous dash of blackcurrant.

* Exhale: *A nice ripe blackcurrant with a menthol undertone.

*100 Watts: (My personal favourite with this juice)*

* Inhale: *The blackcurrant comes through strong on the inhale here with the lemonade sitting in the background.

* Exhale: *Beautiful ripe blackcurrants with a subtle take on the lemonade.

* 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*

* Inhale: *Ice cold mixture of the lemon, grape and blackcurrant mixed to perfection.

* Exhale: *The blackcurrant is very dominant at these watts with the lemon taking a back seat

with the ice to a nice smooth cool vape.


*Conclusion:*

This is an extremely tasteful vape that is bound to be part of you daily inventory, bare in mind this is only if you like blackcurrant which should be obvious at this point, it’s a beautiful mix of fresh lemonade with a big presence of blackcurrant, I cannot get my hands off this bottle and Ive gone through half in just 3 days!


If you haven’t tried it, I strongly suggest you pick up a bottle on your next vape store visit.


*Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *Well the fact that as a fruity vaper I cannot put the bottle down and its already half way should clearly show that its definitely an ADV for me and I think it would be for any fruit vaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Nice review there, I would be keen to try this cause i love black currant!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

StompieZA said:


> Nice review there, I would be keen to try this cause i love black currant!!


Then you really are going to love this juice man, I seriously cannot get it out of my hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeMachine_RSA

XtaCy696 said:


> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes from @Ashley from Five Points E-Liquid and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* SQUEEZE Blackcurrent Lemonade
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Five Points E-Liquid
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Blackcurrant Lemonade
> 
> *Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *0/2/5mg options (My review is done on the 2mg variant)
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 28)
> 
> Voopoo Drag 157 with a Ammit Dual RTA (The E-Juice Co – Nano Aliens)
> 
> 
> My Views:
> 
> *Appearance:*
> 
> A very professional looking label that’s amazing on the eyes that will just get you to say I want that one in the shot, a clear font with all the necessary information on the bottle, definitely my style of bottle label that makes me even happier to carry this around.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> 
> When opening the bottle I am welcomed to an extremely strong blackcurrant with a lemonade background with some minty undertones.
> 
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *60 Watts: *
> 
> * Inhale: *A ice cold subtle lemonade with a subtle blackcurrant taste.
> 
> * Exhale: *A lovely strong blackcurrant taste with a grape undertone.
> 
> *80 Watts:*
> 
> * Inhale: *A strong lemonade taste on ice with a generous dash of blackcurrant.
> 
> * Exhale: *A nice ripe blackcurrant with a menthol undertone.
> 
> *100 Watts: (My personal favourite with this juice)*
> 
> * Inhale: *The blackcurrant comes through strong on the inhale here with the lemonade sitting in the background.
> 
> * Exhale: *Beautiful ripe blackcurrants with a subtle take on the lemonade.
> 
> * 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*
> 
> * Inhale: *Ice cold mixture of the lemon, grape and blackcurrant mixed to perfection.
> 
> * Exhale: *The blackcurrant is very dominant at these watts with the lemon taking a back seat
> 
> with the ice to a nice smooth cool vape.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> This is an extremely tasteful vape that is bound to be part of you daily inventory, bare in mind this is only if you like blackcurrant which should be obvious at this point, it’s a beautiful mix of fresh lemonade with a big presence of blackcurrant, I cannot get my hands off this bottle and Ive gone through half in just 3 days!
> 
> 
> If you haven’t tried it, I strongly suggest you pick up a bottle on your next vape store visit.
> 
> 
> *Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *Well the fact that as a fruity vaper I cannot put the bottle down and its already half way should clearly show that its definitely an ADV for me and I think it would be for any fruit vaper.
> 
> View attachment 165389



Great review man! Keen to try it at 100 Watts how is the throat hit?


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

VapeMachine_RSA said:


> Great review man! Keen to try it at 100 Watts how is the throat hit?


Throat hit is not harsh at all 

Will add that in future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Thanks to everyone for the likes, more reviews to follow this week


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Some early morning #vapemail from @Vape Republic 
Loads of reviews incoming!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b

XtaCy696 said:


> Some early morning #vapemail from @Vape Republic
> Loads of reviews incoming!



Looking forward to these reviews 
@Vape Republic 
Fantastic Juice lord is my personal favorite!!

Looks like I need to try some of those others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Safz_b said:


> Looking forward to these reviews
> @Vape Republic
> Fantastic Juice lord is my personal favorite!!
> 
> Looks like I need to try some of those others


Well keep an eye for the others you need to try


----------



## KZOR

That's a nice load from @Vape Republic . Should keep you busy for quite awhile. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by @Ashley and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Bubble Dew Cool

*Juice Maker:* Five Points E-Liquid

*Flavour Profile: *Honeydew Bubblegum 

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *0/2/5mg 

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*

A high quality label with the bubbledew name in bubble letters which is nice to go with the profile, the bottle is shiny and elegant, it shows all that is needed including the name, profile, PG/VG ratio, ISO7 certification with nic strength in a nice highlight with a small Five Points logo with a background that says cool behind the name.

*Smell Test:*

When opening the bottle and smelling I get a strong whiff of honeydew melon with a light background of mint.


*Taste Test:*

*60 Watts: *

*Inhale: *A sweet minty bubblegum.

*Exhale: *Sweet honeydew melon with a hint of mint.

*80 Watts:*

*Inhale: *A cool minty bubblegum

*Exhale:* A sweet cool honeydew melon taste.

*100 Watts:*

*Inhale: *I get a strong sweet mint bubblgum on the inhale.

*Exhale: *A nice sweet honeydew melon with a mint bubblegum undertone.

*120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*

*Inhale: *A very warm vape with a strong minty bubblegum but smooth as can be and not over powering.

*Exhale: *A refreshingly cool honeydew melon body with a beautiful tasty mint background.


*Conclusion:*

This is a very well made flavour, a definite for the candy vapers out there who enjoy the taste of bubblegum. The flavour is well balanced and very tasty but can be abit much at times for some like myself.


*Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *Not particularly, This would be my go to flavour if I was looking for a nice minty candy vape liquid.

*Would I buy this again? *Yes, once I get through the bottle I will but it has taken me a good 2 weeks to get 3/4 through the bottle. That being said this is due to me not finding this as an ADV for my preference. Candy vapers that like a minty taste like menthol etc will definitely take a liking to this and likely add it to the ADV carry.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

I just want to thank the community for the support thus far, its a long road ahead and im excited to bring you so many more reviews

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> I just want to thank the community for the support thus far, its a long road ahead and im excited to bring you so many more reviews



Looking forward @XtaCy VapeZ


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Lovely review @XtaCy VapeZ keep it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Lovely review @XtaCy VapeZ keep it up


Thanks very much man.

Appreciate the support and feedback

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Keep an eye






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by @Vape Republic and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Mad Mango

*Juice Maker:* Flavair

*Flavour Profile: *Mango

*Product Packaging: *120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *3mg Only

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG(Includes Flavouring)

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 3mm ID)


My Views:

*Appearance:*

A awesome display of graffiti text that says “Flavair” with an awesome design of orangy reds going across the bottle, its states the nis strength, 18+, 120ml etc, one thing I did find on the bottle which was strange was that the website and the insta tag are not those of the original site while I know these are authentic liquids.

*Smell Test:*

When opening the bottle I get a very dominant smell of a mango as if I have a ripe mango right under my nose.


*Taste Test:*

*60 Watts: *

* Inhale: *A very cool vape with a light taste of mango, I don’t get the notes heavily here, the wattage is too low.

* Exhale: *subtle sweet mango notes on the exhale.

*80 Watts:*

* Inhale: *A slightly warmer with a sweet inhale of a light watered down mango.

* Exhale: *The ripeness of the mango comes through stronger now with the sweet notes of the mango through the nose.

*100 Watts:*

* Inhale: *A warm subtle mango on the inhale.

*Exhale: *A lovely ripe mango taste on the exhale with sweet tingles of the mango on your tongue.

* 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*

* Inhale: *A very satisfying warm vape with the taste of biting into a lovely ripe mango that has just been peeled and cut.

* Exhale: *A strong full-bodied mango taste on the exhale with all the sweet tastes one would expect.


*Conclusion:*

This is definitely the best mango juice I have had to date and I love my fruity vapes and especially my mango ones, this one for me has sure blown my socks off like no other mango e-liquid thus far, all the notes of eating a real mango are there and this is the closest I have come to thinking im actually eating the real thing, definitely something to be proud of.


*Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *I already have, I had this in my RDA & RTA for a straight week, if you haven’t had the chance to try this juice yet, I suggest you grab one soon if you love a authentic mango taste. This is a great international juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @XtaCy VapeZ 
Been meaning to try this one - now your review has prodded me again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Silver said:


> Thanks @XtaCy VapeZ
> Been meaning to try this one - now your review has prodded me again!


Its such a great mango, grab yourself a bottle and let me know your thoughts @Silver 
Thanks for your feedback!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by @Vape Republic and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* Mad Mango
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Flavair
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Mango
> 
> *Product Packaging: *120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *3mg Only
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG(Includes Flavouring)
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 3mm ID)
> 
> 
> My Views:
> 
> *Appearance:*
> 
> A awesome display of graffiti text that says “Flavair” with an awesome design of orangy reds going across the bottle, its states the nis strength, 18+, 120ml etc, one thing I did find on the bottle which was strange was that the website and the insta tag are not those of the original site while I know these are authentic liquids.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> 
> When opening the bottle I get a very dominant smell of a mango as if I have a ripe mango right under my nose.
> 
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *60 Watts: *
> 
> * Inhale: *A very cool vape with a light taste of mango, I don’t get the notes heavily here, the wattage is too low.
> 
> * Exhale: *subtle sweet mango notes on the exhale.
> 
> *80 Watts:*
> 
> * Inhale: *A slightly warmer with a sweet inhale of a light watered down mango.
> 
> *  Exhale: *The ripeness of the mango comes through stronger now with the sweet notes of the mango through the nose.
> 
> *100 Watts:*
> 
> * Inhale: *A warm subtle mango on the inhale.
> 
> *Exhale: *A lovely ripe mango taste on the exhale with sweet tingles of the mango on your tongue.
> 
> * 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*
> 
> * Inhale: *A very satisfying warm vape with the taste of biting into a lovely ripe mango that has just been peeled and cut.
> 
> * Exhale: *A strong full-bodied mango taste on the exhale with all the sweet tastes one would expect.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> This is definitely the best mango juice I have had to date and I love my fruity vapes and especially my mango ones, this one for me has sure blown my socks off like no other mango e-liquid thus far, all the notes of eating a real mango are there and this is the closest I have come to thinking im actually eating the real thing, definitely something to be proud of.
> 
> 
> *Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *I already have, I had this in my RDA & RTA for a straight week, if you haven’t had the chance to try this juice yet, I suggest you grab one soon if you love a authentic mango taste. This is a great international juice.
> View attachment 166856


There can be no other! Greatest fruity vape experience I've ever gotten


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Jengz said:


> There can be no other! Greatest fruity vape experience I've ever gotten


Its insane how close it is to the real thing


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ




----------



## Ashley

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes from @Ashley from Five Points E-Liquid and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* SQUEEZE Blackcurrent Lemonade
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Five Points E-Liquid
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Blackcurrant Lemonade
> 
> *Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *0/2/5mg options (My review is done on the 2mg variant)
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 28)
> 
> Voopoo Drag 157 with a Ammit Dual RTA (The E-Juice Co – Nano Aliens)
> 
> 
> My Views:
> 
> *Appearance:*
> 
> A very professional looking label that’s amazing on the eyes that will just get you to say I want that one in the shot, a clear font with all the necessary information on the bottle, definitely my style of bottle label that makes me even happier to carry this around.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> 
> When opening the bottle I am welcomed to an extremely strong blackcurrant with a lemonade background with some minty undertones.
> 
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *60 Watts: *
> 
> * Inhale: *A ice cold subtle lemonade with a subtle blackcurrant taste.
> 
> * Exhale: *A lovely strong blackcurrant taste with a grape undertone.
> 
> *80 Watts:*
> 
> * Inhale: *A strong lemonade taste on ice with a generous dash of blackcurrant.
> 
> * Exhale: *A nice ripe blackcurrant with a menthol undertone.
> 
> *100 Watts: (My personal favourite with this juice)*
> 
> * Inhale: *The blackcurrant comes through strong on the inhale here with the lemonade sitting in the background.
> 
> * Exhale: *Beautiful ripe blackcurrants with a subtle take on the lemonade.
> 
> * 120 Watts (My favourite might I add):*
> 
> * Inhale: *Ice cold mixture of the lemon, grape and blackcurrant mixed to perfection.
> 
> * Exhale: *The blackcurrant is very dominant at these watts with the lemon taking a back seat
> 
> with the ice to a nice smooth cool vape.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> 
> This is an extremely tasteful vape that is bound to be part of you daily inventory, bare in mind this is only if you like blackcurrant which should be obvious at this point, it’s a beautiful mix of fresh lemonade with a big presence of blackcurrant, I cannot get my hands off this bottle and Ive gone through half in just 3 days!
> 
> 
> If you haven’t tried it, I strongly suggest you pick up a bottle on your next vape store visit.
> 
> 
> *Would I add this juice to my ADV carry? *Well the fact that as a fruity vaper I cannot put the bottle down and its already half way should clearly show that its definitely an ADV for me and I think it would be for any fruit vaper.
> 
> View attachment 165389


Thank you for review @XtaCy VapeZ we really do appreciate the work you have put in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Got a little #vapemail all the way from Calafornia!
Ruthless E-Liquid review incoming!





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was purchased by myself for review purposes and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Delicious - Lime Candylicious

*Juice Maker:* Cultivape

*Flavour Profile: *A lime chewy candy with a juice centre.

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *0/2/6mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID


*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
The label is artistic with a drawing of a lime running with a vape in his hand with a artistic font, all warnings are portrayed on the bottle as required with a large cultivape branding down the side.

*Smell Test:*
When opening the bottle and smelling I get a strong smell of lime with a candy note in the background.


*Taste Test:*
Note: I have removed 60 watts from my reviews as the coils I use are too big for 60 watts and dont justify the flavour enough.

*80 Watts:*
Inhale: A smooth sour vape of lemon on the inhale.
Exhale: A luscious lime taste on the exhale.

*100 Watts:
Inhale:* A strong lemon lime with the citrus notes coming through strongly on the inhale with the ice on the throat.
*Exhale:* A sweet and sour lime candy taste like the lime gummies from the sweet shop.

*120 Watts:
Inhale:* A warm delicious sweet lime smooth chewy candy taste on the inhale with refreshing blocks of ice for that cool feel
*Exhale:* The lime notes come strongly on the exhale with the strong citrus taste in the back of the mouth with refreshing ice to complete the body of the juice.

*Thoughts:*
I am a lover of fruits and even more so of the citrus fruits like oranges, lemons and limes, this juice is a well balanced fruit and candy vape that tickles the taste buds in the right way, A perfect summer vape for a hot summers day.

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
I would add this to my adv carry but baring in mind this would be in summer, the juice is not going to be as enjoyable on a cold winters morning, it would be a taste bud and refreshing vape in the height of summer.

*Coil Guncking:*
Definitely not a coil killer

*Is it your cottons friend?*
I would say not, with all citrus vape juice flavours I find the citrus tends to stick in the cotton and changing flavour will require a rewick.

*Would I buy this again? *
I would definitely buy this again in the hot summer months.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

I know I posted late last night, hope you all enjoy the review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I did love anything with lemon and lime will be sure to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ice is never optional @XtaCy VapeZ

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Silver said:


> Ice is never optional @XtaCy VapeZ


Ah @Silver 

It may not be optional for me and you but we have to let the others have a choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by @Vape Republic and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Premium Series - Grape

*Juice Maker:* Fantastic Juice

*Flavour Profile: *Grape

*Product Packaging: *60ml Easy Squeeze Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *0/3/6/12mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
Voopoo Drag 157 with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
A busy yet enticing label design with a big Fatastic logo on the front, with a gloss finish and the flavour variant below the logo.
The initial product comes in a hexagon box and it contains the 60ml e-liquid and about 4ml of Fantastic Freezer (For that extra ice)

*Smell Test:*
When opening the bottle and smelling I get a strong smell of grape but not like the fruit type smell and more that of a grape chappie just as if you had just bitten into one.

*Taste Test:*
Note: I have removed 60 watts from my reviews as the coils I use are too big for 60 watts and dont justify the flavour enough.

*80 Watts:
Inhale:* A sweet candy grape on the inhale, the flavour doesn't quite pop here.
*Exhale:* A tangy sweet candy grape with a slight cooling effect on the throat from the ice.

*100 Watts (My Favorite):
Inhale:* A warm vape with a refreshing candy grape with a light background of a minty bubblegum taste.
*Exhale:* A candy grape but not that of a fruity grape but more a grape chappie taste almost synthetic grape but it wakes up the taste buds.

*120 Watts:
Inhale:* A very warm vape but a mouthful of candy grape very cooling on the throat, baring in mind this also did not have any of the Fantastic Freezer added.
*Exhale:* A strong candy chappie like grape taste with a minty background with a slight bitter grape taste on the exhale.

*Thoughts:*
As most know by now, I love my fruits and if I had to eat a chappie my first choice would be a grape one, this would be for those fruity vapers looking to explore the candy side of vaping as I find this more a candy vape then a fruit vape, I do enjoy it quite a bit.

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
I would consider it an ADV for the candy vaper, this also depends, it is quite sweet to be vaping all day so this could put some people off it, however I would add it to my ADV carry.

*Coil Guncking:*
There seems to be quite abit of sweetener in the juice so it does tend to gunk your coils up abit after you have been vaping it a while and you will need to clean your coils each time you re-wick.

*Is it a cotton killer?*
I would say no, It keeps the wick nice and clean and I had no problem changing to another flavour on my dripper after the first few hits you get the new flavour taste.

*Would I buy this again? *
I would when I feel like a nice candy grape taste, me being a fruity vaper there are a few authentic fruits I would go for before picking up a bottle of this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Bump 
Please let me know your thoughts


----------



## Silver

Thanks @XtaCy VapeZ 
Good to know its a candy type of grape. 
Not my preference so the review is helpful.


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Silver said:


> Thanks @XtaCy VapeZ
> Good to know its a candy type of grape.
> Not my preference so the review is helpful.


No problem, I didnt expect it to be a candy type vape but it is, very much like a grape chappie so not every bodies cup of tea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> No problem, I didnt expect it to be a candy type vape but it is, very much like a grape chappie so not every bodies cup of tea



I hear you
Some fruit juices that are candy'ish in taste can be nice - but generally I do prefer a more authentic tasting fruit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Ohm1 by Heinbuilds and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Hey Key Ki

*Juice Maker:* Ohm1 by Heinbuilds

*Flavour Profile: *Frozen Keylime & Kiwi

*Product Packaging: *30ml/60/100ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle

*Nic Strengths Available: *2mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
Voopoo Drag 157 with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
A simple but effective label with a full white background and green accents with the splashing juice of the keylime and kiwi, all warning labels are on the bottle with the ISO7 certification. Social media handles are also present to make sure you can check out the juice makers social pages.

*Smell Test:*
A strong citrus smell with the lime being more predominant on the nose.

*Taste Test:*

*80 Watts:
Inhale:* A cool lime menthol flavour of the inhale.
*Exhale:* A slight sweet menthol kiwi on the exhale.

*100 Watts:
Inhale:* A warm but soothing vape with a very mentholy lime on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A sweet full bodied kiwi menthol on the exhale.

*120 Watts: (Not for the faint hearted) (My favourite)
Inhale:* A very hot vape on these coils but brings a refreshing cool menthol on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A delightful mixture of lime and kiwi on the exhale with the lime being dominant giving a swwet and sour feel on the tastebuds with a icy finish.

*Thoughts:*
Now I love my fruits and I was never a menthol type of guy until I tried the XXX challenge and got stuck on it for 3 bottle in a row, this takes me back to those day with refreshing lime (I love my citrus) and a sweet kiwi that just keeps me going back for more, I already finished my bottle in less then a week, couldnt get my hands off it.

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
Yes, but only if you like a menthol flavour, if not, this is not going to be the juice for you.

*Coil Guncking:*
This juice does not contain alot of sweetener notes so I found it not to gunk my coils much at all.

*Is it a cotton killer?*
Yes, not in the sense of saturating your cotton to death though, the cotton killer aspect I am referring to here is being able to change to another flavour and that isnt possible here as you cannot get the menthol out once you have dripped or popped this into a tank.

*Would I buy this again? *
Im literally going to buy another bottle when I visit Juicy Joes again and Im getting a 100ml

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Hey all,

I dont mean this in a rude way at all, but I see my view numbers go up but no one ever leaves a like/dislike or anything.

Please if you guys do look at my reviews I would appreciate any feedback be it good or bad it all helps in the growth of myself as a reviewer 

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Ohm1 by Heinbuilds and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* Hey Key Ki
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Ohm1 by Heinbuilds
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Frozen Keylime & Kiwi
> 
> *Product Packaging: *30ml/60/100ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *2mg
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
> Voopoo Drag 157 with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)
> 
> *My Views:*
> 
> *Appearance:*
> A simple but effective label with a full white background and green accents with the splashing juice of the keylime and kiwi, all warning labels are on the bottle with the ISO7 certification. Social media handles are also present to make sure you can check out the juice makers social pages.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> A strong citrus smell with the lime being more predominant on the nose.
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *80 Watts:
> Inhale:* A cool lime menthol flavour of the inhale.
> *Exhale:* A slight sweet menthol kiwi on the exhale.
> 
> *100 Watts:
> Inhale:* A warm but soothing vape with a very mentholy lime on the inhale.
> *Exhale:* A sweet full bodied kiwi menthol on the exhale.
> 
> *120 Watts: (Not for the faint hearted) (My favourite)
> Inhale:* A very hot vape on these coils but brings a refreshing cool menthol on the inhale.
> *Exhale:* A delightful mixture of lime and kiwi on the exhale with the lime being dominant giving a swwet and sour feel on the tastebuds with a icy finish.
> 
> *Thoughts:*
> Now I love my fruits and I was never a menthol type of guy until I tried the XXX challenge and got stuck on it for 3 bottle in a row, this takes me back to those day with refreshing lime (I love my citrus) and a sweet kiwi that just keeps me going back for more, I already finished my bottle in less then a week, couldnt get my hands off it.
> 
> *Would I consider it an ADV:*
> Yes, but only if you like a menthol flavour, if not, this is not going to be the juice for you.
> 
> *Coil Guncking:*
> This juice does not contain alot of sweetener notes so I found it not to gunk my coils much at all.
> 
> *Is it a cotton killer?*
> Yes, not in the sense of saturating your cotton to death though, the cotton killer aspect I am referring to here is being able to change to another flavour and that isnt possible here as you cannot get the menthol out once you have dripped or popped this into a tank.
> 
> *Would I buy this again? *
> Im literally going to buy another bottle when I visit Juicy Joes again and Im getting a 100ml
> View attachment 169196


Uncle @Rob Fisher dont you enjoy your menthol juices?


----------



## Rob Fisher

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher dont you enjoy your menthol juices?



I sure do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Rob Fisher said:


> I sure do!


You should really get yourself a bottle of this Hey Key Ki, its divine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the reviews @XtaCy VapeZ 

I have been doing juice reviews for quite a long time. Don’t worry if people don’t post comments.
The juice reviews add value and many folk likely read the review and benefit from it. 

As an example, I enjoyed your latest review because I had never heard of this juice, so I learnt something.

Don’t forget that there are many viewers on the forum that are not members and not logged in. Ie they are “guests”. They can’t rate posts or reply if they are not logged in. But many of those guests read the reviews and most likely benefit from it. And there are also many members that just read and don’t post much.

Keep it up, you doing great. If you do it for the enjoyment of it then you are winning

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

XtaCy VapeZ I like your honesty e.g. pointing out that menthol stays in the coil. It's something which new vapers, or new to menthol vapers, might not have considered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Its not a fact of people not liking the reviews or anything, just if you are logged in and take info from it, just show some gratitude to the reviewer, be it me, @Chanelr ( as an example as she is my "hero" in the review scene in SA being in the 'game' the longest) just to showing some appreciation to the reviewer for doing the work, be it good or bad in your eyes. it means more then you know to us, it pushes us to new limits to new boundaries (SA spelling may differ).

Some may not know but us reviewers work full day careers and we love an appreciate the vape community for what it is and what it has become even before we were reviewers, but the fact will always remain the same, our audience is the community itself and those in it, we need you, from vape advocacy all the way to our reviews, our audience helps the vape scene as a whole to project ourselves to a whole new level, we all need to stand together an push to new heights.

Im not just saying this as a reviewer but help all reviewers, all vape promoters on all social media platforms to extend our love and appreciation for this community beyond boundaries to push and extend what this community has done for you and what it continues to do for us to newcomers and may we all continue to stop people from smoking and moving to a new healthier alternative even if they do not believe it now but they do in the near future like myself and all of most of you on this forums.

As myself, I know Heinbuilds has done his best to make a flavour that is not on the market (Gwaai)[The taste of a cigarette] but to change those close to him from cigarettes to vaping for the health of themselves and their families.

This may be a rant but if you feel the same, support and have those close to you take a read and perhaps change their perceptions.

Enjoy your Sunday.

Regards,

XtaCy VapeZ,
A random 25 year old guy giving some of his mind at 2.21am

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Its not a fact of people not liking the reviews or anything, just if you are logged in and take info from it, just show some gratitude to the reviewer, be it me, @Chanelr ( as an example as she is my "hero" in the review scene in SA being in the 'game' the longest) just to showing some appreciation to the reviewer for doing the work, be it good or bad in your eyes. it means more then you know to us, it pushes us to new limits to new boundaries (SA spelling may differ).
> 
> Some may not know but us reviewers work full day careers and we love an appreciate the vape community for what it is and what it has become even before we were reviewers, but the fact will always remain the same, our audience is the community itself and those in it, we need you, from vape advocacy all the way to our reviews, our audience helps the vape scene as a whole to project ourselves to a whole new level, we all need to stand together an push to new heights.
> 
> Im not just saying this as a reviewer but help all reviewers, all vape promoters on all social media platforms to extend our love and appreciation for this community beyond boundaries to push and extend what this community has done for you and what it continues to do for us to newcomers and may we all continue to stop people from smoking and moving to a new healthier alternative even if they do not believe it now but they do in the near future like myself and all of most of you on this forums.
> 
> As myself, I know Heinbuilds has done his best to make a flavour that is not on the market (Gwaai)[The taste of a cigarette] but to change those close to him from cigarettes to vaping for the health of themselves and their families.
> 
> This may be a rant but if you feel the same, support and have those close to you take a read and perhaps change their perceptions.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> XtaCy VapeZ,
> A random 25 year old guy giving some of his mind at 2.21am



Well written and genuine
I do agree with you @XtaCy VapeZ 

All I said above in my post was that you shouldn't feel upset if people don't comment or interact. Many dont. But believe me, many read the reviews and most likely benefit from them. 

If you are doing it for the love of vaping and to share your views with others then you are winning!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

In my opinion, there are many reasons why it is difficult to review juices.

Firstly, our individual ability to taste/smell has an impact on which juices we prefer. You may love a particular juice and I may hate it. If you haven't already done so, take an in-depth look at the research on taste/smell. A juice reviewer is not playing on a level field. It is almost impossible to find even one juice that everyone will like. A juice reviewer is almost certain to disappoint a percentage of viewers/readers who try a recommended juice.

Many vapers only use DIY juice. Some of them can't afford the high price of commercial juice, and others enjoy making juice and don't like being "ripped off". Many of these vapers never or seldom look at reviews.

Some vapers have already found their happy place wrt juice. Many have a handful of favourites and may only try a new juice from time to time. Some, like @Rob Fisher , have tried hundreds of juices but vape only one regularly. In his case Red Pill.

Your style of vaping also has an effect on taste. A MTL juice at low wattage may taste great, but might not be nice for DL at high wattage. Nic salts may make the juice taste different from "normal" nic. 

When vaping first became popular there were tons of YouTube reviewers doing juice reviews. Take Vaping With Vic as an example. When he started five years ago he mainly concentrated on juice reviews. Today he only mentions juices from time to time and doesn't review them. 

Some vapers prefer not to buy juice online. They are then limited to the juices available at their local B and M shop. Many of the reviewed juices may not be available to them. 

The abovementioned "problems" with juice reviewing show just how difficult it is to attract viewers/readers to juice reviews. 

I have read all of your reviews and think that they are very well presented. I appreciate the effort which must go into making them. I think that it takes a long time before a reviewer establishes a loyal following.

My only advice would be to hang in there. If people like it they will come. It is a pity that ecigssa doesn't show the number of views a review gets. I would like to believe that many members and guests view the reviews but never comment or show "likes".

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

XtaCy VapeZ

I can see that this is really bugging you and understand your need for a response of some kind, any kind, be it a comment or simply a "like" just to show that it has been read. I often feel that way with all my coffee reviews too. There are just a handful of people who respond and I'm grateful to them.

However, although it seems that I'm just throwing my reviews into a bottomless pit, it's not so. There are times when people ask for advice and then ... oh, *then*, I can refer them to the relevant reviews and info. And *that* makes is worthwhile for me. 

As @Silver said, people read the reviews but don't respond most of the time and *you can't change that. * Don't let something which you can't change get to you. 

My advice is that you need to decide *now*, before resentment builds up, the way forward.

a) Accept the things that you cannot change. Continue with your reviews knowing that you will not get the response which you would like.

b) If you feel that the above is not bringing you satisfaction, then stop doing it. *You* have to be happy with what you're doing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> In my opinion, there are many reasons why it is difficult to review juices.
> 
> Firstly, our individual ability to taste/smell has an impact on which juices we prefer. You may love a particular juice and I may hate it. If you haven't already done so, take an in-depth look at the research on taste/smell. A juice reviewer is not playing on a level field. It is almost impossible to find even one juice that everyone will like. A juice reviewer is almost certain to disappoint a percentage of viewers/readers who try a recommended juice.
> 
> Many vapers only use DIY juice. Some of them can't afford the high price of commercial juice, and others enjoy making juice and don't like being "ripped off". Many of these vapers never or seldom look at reviews.
> 
> Some vapers have already found their happy place wrt juice. Many have a handful of favourites and may only try a new juice from time to time. Some, like @Rob Fisher , have tried hundreds of juices but vape only one regularly. In his case Red Pill.
> 
> Your style of vaping also has an effect on taste. A MTL juice at low wattage may taste great, but might not be nice for DL at high wattage. Nic salts may make the juice taste different from "normal" nic.
> 
> When vaping first became popular there were tons of YouTube reviewers doing juice reviews. Take Vaping With Vic as an example. When he started five years ago he mainly concentrated on juice reviews. Today he only mentions juices from time to time and doesn't review them.
> 
> Some vapers prefer not to buy juice online. They are then limited to the juices available at their local B and M shop. Many of the reviewed juices may not be available to them.
> 
> The abovementioned "problems" with juice reviewing show just how difficult it is to attract viewers/readers to juice reviews.
> 
> I have read all of your reviews and think that they are very well presented. I appreciate the effort which must go into making them. I think that it takes a long time before a reviewer establishes a loyal following.
> 
> My only advice would be to hang in there. If people like it they will come. It is a pity that ecigssa doesn't show the number of views a review gets. I would like to believe that many members and guests view the reviews but never comment or show "likes".



I read the reviews ,but as you said the vaping styles differ. I use single cell mods with ordinary round wire coils and max @60w.
then I tend to do mtl. And recently have been liking a warmer MTL @22w.
these reviews and the juices looks great but what is it worth to me if my setups don't compare to the reviewers.
so I just read and dont comment,but thanks @XtaCy VapeZ at least you bring awareness.
maybe add where to find it like you did in you lime and kiwi review and keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Spot on @Hooked 
Very well said and explained 

@XtaCy VapeZ , keep up the reviews. It’s great to see people sharing their views on all things vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chanelr

I think I should add my 2 cents here too, as we had a few personal discussions.

Don't feel discouraged if you don't get the response you are looking for. Like @Puff the Magic Dragon says, it takes a while to build up a loyal following and it is hard believe me (lady the in the vape scene, let's leave that one there). 

If we all had to give up, because we don't feel acknowledged I think many reviewers including myself will be out of "business" sooner than we can say vape. I have seen a few guys making a quick appearance on the review scene and then disappear, because everyone think it's easy.

I do however feel keep doing what you are doing. You have a different style of doing reviews and we all put a lot of hard work into what we do. And even though you don't get that response, I am sure the guys and girls here appreciate it.

But (me and but's)...
Like @Hooked says. If you don't find it satisfactory, I would sadly have to agree to step out now. There are always other ways to be known in the industry. But that is also not something I would like to see happen...

In my honest opinion, keep going.
I promise it gets better

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Chanelr said:


> I think I should add my 2 cents here too, as we had a few personal discussions.
> 
> Don't feel discouraged if you don't get the response you are looking for. Like @Puff the Magic Dragon says, it takes a while to build up a loyal following and it is hard believe me (lady the in the vape scene, let's leave that one there).
> 
> If we all had to give up, because we don't feel acknowledged I think many reviewers including myself will be out of "business" sooner than we can say vape. I have seen a few guys making a quick appearance on the review scene and then disappear, because everyone think it's easy.
> 
> I do however feel keep doing what you are doing. You have a different style of doing reviews and we all put a lot of hard work into what we do. And even though you don't get that response, I am sure the guys and girls here appreciate it.
> 
> But (me and but's)...
> Like @Hooked says. If you don't find it satisfactory, I would sadly have to agree to step out now. There are always other ways to be known in the industry. But that is also not something I would like to see happen...
> 
> In my honest opinion, keep going.
> I promise it gets better


Thank you so much for this 
I am going to push on. Got some great work planned.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Chanelr said:


> it is hard believe me (lady the in the vape scene, let's leave that one there).



@Chanelr What???? Don't tell me you've received negative comments just because you're a woman! Since when does gender affect tastebuds?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Chanelr sums it up very well. 

I try not to let it bother me too much and remind myself that I'm doing it for the love of vaping and creative writing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr

Hooked said:


> @Chanelr What???? Don't tell me you've received negative comments just because you're a woman! Since when does gender affect tastebuds?


Lol no no nothing like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Agree to all above, Do it because YOU like doing it most importantly.

Yeah i sometimes feel the same if one put in the hard work and then only get 1 or 2 likes, But i dont do it for the likes in the end. I do it to provide feedback on a device, juice, or whatever im reviewing to provide information to the vape community to assist them in future when they are looking to possibly buy the juice or device and assist them by making a decision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Raaziq from Fresh E-Liquids and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Fresh Iced Mango

*Juice Maker:* Fresh E-Liquid

*Flavour Profile: *Mango on Ice

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla

*Nic Strengths Available: *2mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
Voopoo Drag 157 with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
A high quality foil label with the word "Fresh" across the front of the bottle with a little picture of a mango and ice above it, all warnings labels are present on the label and the design is simple but very effective and gets the flavour and point accross with all social media handles also displayed on the bottle which I find great in terms of marketing.

*Smell Test:*
A strong natural and authentic mango comes to the nose.

*Taste Test:*

*65 Watts: (RTA ONLY) (My favourite)
Inhale: *A smooth lush taste of sweet ripe mango.
*Exhale:* A full bodied ripe mango with a fantastic ice feeling in the mouth, the perfect balance of ice and mango.

*80 Watts:
Inhale:* A sweet and ripe authentic mango taste on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A lingering mango taste with a generous ice feel in the mouth.

*100 Watts: (The sweet spot for an RDA)
Inhale:* A very warm vape on my RDA of sweet but spot on flavour mango on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A natural mango taste with an almost mango skin taste in the body with the perfect balance of ice.

*120 Watts: (Overpowering in my opinion)
Inhale:* A very hot vape that brings across the mango taste but too strong and very sweet, overpowering for me at this high wattage.
*Exhale:* A rich mango taste as it leaves the mouth with mountains of ice, high wattage fruit vapers will love this.

*Thoughts:*
I have tried a multitude of mango e-liquids by now and many of them also being a mango on ice, but there is just something about this juice that is different, the taste is spot on, similar to the Flavair Mad Mango but the juice makers nailed the ice which is what pushes it to new heights for me, being a Capetonian, I love my ice.

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
Yes, I really do prefer it as an ADV on my RTA over my RDA, I feel lower wattages on my RTA are what make this flavour for me.

*Coil Guncking:*
I found no coil gunking with this juice even after days of use on the same coils.

*Is it a cotton killer?*
Not at all, a clean and clear juice that doesnt kill your cotton and could leave you without a rewick for days with full flavour still coming through, I also found changing to another flavour from this one is no problem at all.

*Would I buy this again? *
Definitely, I just need to get through the rest of the Fresh E-Liquid range which is all as delicious as this first

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Chanelr

I love a good Mango

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Chanelr said:


> I love a good Mango


You need to give this a try then, its so well done and so well balanced 
Next time I am at his shop if he has stock, I will grab a bottle for you and have it couriered over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Now that sounds like a winner with clean coil, wicking and no flavour change throughout the process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> View attachment 170244
> 
> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Raaziq from Fresh E-Liquids and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* Fresh Iced Mango
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Fresh E-Liquid
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Mango on Ice
> 
> *Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *2mg
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Voopoo Drag 157 with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
> Voopoo Drag 157 with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)
> 
> *My Views:*
> 
> *Appearance:*
> A high quality foil label with the word "Fresh" across the front of the bottle with a little picture of a mango and ice above it, all warnings labels are present on the label and the design is simple but very effective and gets the flavour and point accross with all social media handles also displayed on the bottle which I find great in terms of marketing.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> A strong natural and authentic mango comes to the nose.
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *65 Watts: (RTA ONLY) (My favourite)
> Inhale: *A smooth lush taste of sweet ripe mango.
> *Exhale:* A full bodied ripe mango with a fantastic ice feeling in the mouth, the perfect balance of ice and mango.
> 
> *80 Watts:
> Inhale:* A sweet and ripe authentic mango taste on the inhale.
> *Exhale:* A lingering mango taste with a generous ice feel in the mouth.
> 
> *100 Watts: (The sweet spot for an RDA)
> Inhale:* A very warm vape on my RDA of sweet but spot on flavour mango on the inhale.
> *Exhale:* A natural mango taste with an almost mango skin taste in the body with the perfect balance of ice.
> 
> *120 Watts: (Overpowering in my opinion)
> Inhale:* A very hot vape that brings across the mango taste but too strong and very sweet, overpowering for me at this high wattage.
> *Exhale:* A rich mango taste as it leaves the mouth with mountains of ice, high wattage fruit vapers will love this.
> 
> *Thoughts:*
> I have tried a multitude of mango e-liquids by now and many of them also being a mango on ice, but there is just something about this juice that is different, the taste is spot on, similar to the Flavair Mad Mango but the juice makers nailed the ice which is what pushes it to new heights for me, being a Capetonian, I love my ice.
> 
> *Would I consider it an ADV:*
> Yes, I really do prefer it as an ADV on my RTA over my RDA, I feel lower wattages on my RTA are what make this flavour for me.
> 
> *Coil Guncking:*
> I found no coil gunking with this juice even after days of use on the same coils.
> 
> *Is it a cotton killer?*
> Not at all, a clean and clear juice that doesnt kill your cotton and could leave you without a rewick for days with full flavour still coming through, I also found changing to another flavour from this one is no problem at all.
> 
> *Would I buy this again? *
> Definitely, I just need to get through the rest of the Fresh E-Liquid range which is all as delicious as this first


Cool review  For DL I love any juice with ice in it.Will give this one a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

RainstormZA said:


> Now that sounds like a winner with clean coil, wicking and no flavour change throughout the process.


Definitely, give it a try  



MrGSmokeFree said:


> Cool review  For DL I love any juice with ice in it.Will give this one a shot.


I suggest you do, its delicious, my bottle is almost finished :'(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Definitely, give it a try


Sadly I’m in the UK but I’ll ask my mom to get it and bring it up for me as I love iced mango juices.


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

RainstormZA said:


> Sadly I’m in the UK but I’ll ask my mom to get it and bring it up for me as I love iced mango juices.


Eish, try your best to get some, best to go to Liq Kamva to get it. Or its disto by Seamless Vape Distro

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Nice touch giving us a dual experience.how bout getting a comecial coil rta just for review purposes fo those still using comercial coil atties.
nice review!


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Resistance said:


> Nice touch giving us a dual experience.how bout getting a comecial coil rta just for review purposes fo those still using comercial coil atties.
> nice review!


Are you referring to a standard SubOhm tank with non RBA?

If so, I will defs put this into consideration, only questions is what tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Are you referring to a standard SubOhm tank with non RBA?
> 
> If so, I will defs put this into consideration, only questions is what tank



Nautilus cleito or bvc tank,ijust /melo, smoant naboo tank(mesh) nunchaku or any comercial mesh tank.basically any of the above or anything not mentioned above that members use on the forum.
a threesome should be Interresting (RTA. RBA. CC)


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Resistance said:


> Nautilus cleito or bvc tank,ijust /melo, smoant naboo tank(mesh) nunchaku or any comercial mesh tank.basically any of the above or anything not mentioned above that members use on the forum.
> a threesome should be Interresting (RTA. RBA. CC)


Ill look into perhaps getting a nunchaku tank, I want my reviews to help you guys and if this is something that will bring value then I would like to add it to my reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz

Cleito 120!that subohm has flavour on par with some rdas! Absolutely loved it

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

@XtaCy VapeZ Eleaf Ello Duro - with Kanthal mesh coils. I use the 0.15ohm. Superb flavour!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Hein from Ohm1 by Heinbuilds E-Liquids and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *


*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* OG Cannoli

*Juice Maker:* Ohm1 By Heinbuilds

*Flavour Profile: *Old style multi-layered cannoli

*Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla

*Nic Strengths Available: *2mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG

*Vape Setup: *Vaporstorm Puma with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
VaporStorm Puma with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)

*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
A neat and high-quality label with the Hein Builds logo at the middle top of the bottle with a image of a Cannoli set beneath the name. The bottle has simple black and white with gold trim on the label. A professional and simple label that is great to look at. 

*Smell Test:*
Straight off the top you get a sweet cream smell that is laced with hidden dessert scents, you can't quite put your finger on it but it is very reminiscent of chocolate pastry. Smelling it longer won't tell you exactly what that secret ingredient is. 

*Taste Test:*

*65 Watts: (RTA ONLY) (Sweet Spot for RTA) (Not recommended for RDA)*
*Inhale: *Subtle sweetness with a hint of panacotta cream.
*Exhale:* Hints of sweet cinnamon. 

*80 Watts:
Inhale:* A more warm and creamy flavour of the panacotta and pastry.
*Exhale:* A sweet and chocolaty flavour with delicious notes of cinnamon.

*100 Watts: (The sweet spot for an RDA)
Inhale:* Full bodied flavour of the unique cream used for Cannoli filling with smooth backed pastry.
*Exhale:* Creamy cinnamon with a long lasting sweetness.

*120 Watts: (Abit overpowering for me personally)
Inhale:* Sweet, golden pastry with a warm and creamy hint of banana.
*Exhale:* A great blend of panacotta cream infused with cinnamon and chocolate to bring a balanced flavour through with each pull. I personally prefer 100W as it doesn't become overwhelming and can be vaped all day. 

*Thoughts:*
Like all dessert flavours it's better to vape at a higher wattage as the flavour becomes really subtle at the lower watts but over all this can be considered a timeless dessert vape for those who want to change it up from the usual flavours. It's sweet and smooth that can completely change the higher your watts go.

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
Yes, mainly for a nice warm vape, may be abit much in the hot summer months but accompanied by a lovely cup of coffee, this flavour really pops.

*Coil Guncking:*
Slightly but not much.

*Is it a cotton killer?*
The cotton you use will last long in the sense of you not having to change the cotton provided you stay vaping the Cannoli, if you want to change flavours, you are going to have to rewick, the desserty flavours from it tend to stay in the cotton.

*Would I buy this again? *
Now im no dessert vaper but this is a great juice! Would I personally get it again, no, purely because I am yet to find a dessert that pushes me over the edge but for all the dessert enthusiast vapers, this is a perfectly balanced and smooth dessert that could be your new ADV.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Bump for Canolli

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Hey all,

I know I have been MIA for a while and I apologize, had car troubles and then I had some personal things to deal with and to top it all off now im sick with what seems to be flu or a cold.

I will be back in a few days, I have an emergency review dropping on Friday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

*Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Steeped Juice E-Liquids and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *

*PRODUCT INFORMATION:*

*E-Liquid Name:* Lustful Lemon

*Juice Maker:* Steeped Juice
*Flavour Profile: *Lemon Meringue

*Product Packaging: *60ml PET Bottle with needle dripper.

*Nic Strengths Available: 3*mg

*VG/PG Ratio: *75VG / 25PG

*Vape Setup: *Vaporstorm Puma with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID


*My Views:*

*Appearance:*
A beautiful matte black label with a sleek Steeped Juice logo with a metallic shine, all warning labels are present on the label.

*Smell Test:*
A strong lemon on the nose with hints of sour and a creamy background.

*Taste Test:*

*65 Watts:*
*Inhale: *A warm vape with a slight sourness of lemon.
*Exhale:* A creamy lemon taste as it leaves the mouth.

*80 Watts:
Inhale:* A warm sweet creamy lemon on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A sweet lemon taste with a biscuit undertone as it leaves the mouth.

*100 Watts: (The sweet spot for an RDA)
Inhale:* A hot vape with hints of strong lemon on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A luscious full meringue taste with the full effect of the lemon meringue flavour and the biscuit right at the end like eating a piece of tart right off the plate.

*120 Watts: (Abit overpowering for me personally)
Inhale:* A very hot vape of warm lemon cream on the inhale.
*Exhale:* A smooth lemon meringue on the exhale with the final bit of the exhale tasting like eating a piece of sticky meringue off your finger after eating it.

*Thoughts:*
Its a definate that this flavour thrives at the 100W mark and above but anywhere over 100 is abit too high for me, regardless Im not a big dessert person but this tastes just like the real deal down to the last puff 

*Would I consider it an ADV:*
At this flavour strength, no.
It would be too much for an all day vape for me and I think most, but a definite bottle to bring out for those cold winter nights chilling in the lounge.

*Coil Guncking:*
Surprisingly no, I found this juice to be very clean and coil friendly.

*Is it a cotton killer?*
The cotton will last for sure being a clean juice like it is however flavour changing is going to require a cotton change, the lemon sticks to the cotton and stays there in the background.

*Would I buy this again? *
Now im no dessert vaper but this is an amazing take on the traditional dessert, would I buy it again? Probably not, its too overpowering for me as a vape but those dessert fans that love some lemon are going to absolutely die for this juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> View attachment 171267
> 
> *Please note the following product was sent to me for review purposes by Hein from Ohm1 by Heinbuilds E-Liquids and all my views are my own and honest opinions baring in mind that this will be subjective as all people differ. *
> 
> 
> *PRODUCT INFORMATION:*
> 
> *E-Liquid Name:* OG Cannoli
> 
> *Juice Maker:* Ohm1 By Heinbuilds
> 
> *Flavour Profile: *Old style multi-layered cannoli
> 
> *Product Packaging: *60ml Chubby Gorilla
> 
> *Nic Strengths Available: *2mg
> 
> *VG/PG Ratio: *70VG / 30PG
> 
> *Vape Setup: *Vaporstorm Puma with a Drop Dead RDA (BOOM COILS – Alien 27 (3x27/36 at 0.147ohms) 3mm ID
> VaporStorm Puma with Zeus X RTA (Nano Stapled Aliens - The Coil Company SA)
> 
> *My Views:*
> 
> *Appearance:*
> A neat and high-quality label with the Hein Builds logo at the middle top of the bottle with a image of a Cannoli set beneath the name. The bottle has simple black and white with gold trim on the label. A professional and simple label that is great to look at.
> 
> *Smell Test:*
> Straight off the top you get a sweet cream smell that is laced with hidden dessert scents, you can't quite put your finger on it but it is very reminiscent of chocolate pastry. Smelling it longer won't tell you exactly what that secret ingredient is.
> 
> *Taste Test:*
> 
> *65 Watts: (RTA ONLY) (Sweet Spot for RTA) (Not recommended for RDA)
> Inhale: *Subtle sweetness with a hint of panacotta cream.
> *Exhale:* Hints of sweet cinnamon.
> 
> *80 Watts:
> Inhale:* A more warm and creamy flavour of the panacotta and pastry.
> *Exhale:* A sweet and chocolaty flavour with delicious notes of cinnamon.
> 
> *100 Watts: (The sweet spot for an RDA)
> Inhale:* Full bodied flavour of the unique cream used for Cannoli filling with smooth backed pastry.
> *Exhale:* Creamy cinnamon with a long lasting sweetness.
> 
> *120 Watts: (Abit overpowering for me personally)
> Inhale:* Sweet, golden pastry with a warm and creamy hint of banana.
> *Exhale:* A great blend of panacotta cream infused with cinnamon and chocolate to bring a balanced flavour through with each pull. I personally prefer 100W as it doesn't become overwhelming and can be vaped all day.
> 
> *Thoughts:*
> Like all dessert flavours it's better to vape at a higher wattage as the flavour becomes really subtle at the lower watts but over all this can be considered a timeless dessert vape for those who want to change it up from the usual flavours. It's sweet and smooth that can completely change the higher your watts go.
> 
> *Would I consider it an ADV:*
> Yes, mainly for a nice warm vape, may be abit much in the hot summer months but accompanied by a lovely cup of coffee, this flavour really pops.
> 
> *Coil Guncking:*
> Slightly but not much.
> 
> *Is it a cotton killer?*
> The cotton you use will last long in the sense of you not having to change the cotton provided you stay vaping the Cannoli, if you want to change flavours, you are going to have to rewick, the desserty flavours from it tend to stay in the cotton.
> 
> *Would I buy this again? *
> Now im no dessert vaper but this is a great juice! Would I personally get it again, no, purely because I am yet to find a dessert that pushes me over the edge but for all the dessert enthusiast vapers, this is a perfectly balanced and smooth dessert that could be your new ADV.


Is it a local or international juice also where can I get it from it sounds delicious


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Is it a local or international juice also where can I get it from it sounds delicious


This is a local juice, I will ask the juice maker as ive only seen it in Cape Town, if its only in Cape Town I could get you a bottle and maybe ship it to you

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chanelr

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Is it a local or international juice also where can I get it from it sounds delicious


@Sir Vape stocks it according to their website.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Chanelr said:


> @Sir Vape stocks it according to their website.


Thank you @Chanelr will definitely go get me some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> This is a local juice, I will ask the juice maker as ive only seen it in Cape Town, if its only in Cape Town I could get you a bottle and maybe ship it to you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Brother that’s a Star will go check out Sir Vape though if they don’t have it will certainly give u a buzz just reading the review made me hungry lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

